
Show HN: Rate your meetings - lluis_m_ventura
https://www.comeet.me
======
lluis_m_ventura
Hi everyone! This is Lluis from Comeet.me

To make the long story short, in the last months we have been working on a
tool that aims to solve the frustration we all have after having tons of
unproductive meetings. It allows everyone to provide and receive feedback on
each of their interactions, to learn, improve and help your peers. Fully
integrated into your GCalendar, provide feedback doesn’t take more than 10
seconds.

We are currently looking for some help! Individuals and Teams that feels their
meetings should be better, that can test Comeet.me, and provide us feedback
about what is useful, what lacks, what needs improvement, etc. Download
directly the Chrome extension from our landing, or contact us at
llventura@comeet.me if you have any question!

Thanks!!! This is so helpful for us!

